# Any complete mixing bundle <200€ ?



## Voider (Apr 3, 2018)

Hey guys! Since I switched to Cubase and the stock plugins in the artist version really do lack of some things like multiband compressor and only got a mediocre EQ in terms of interface design, I'd like to know if you have any recommendations for smt like a bundle or products from the same company where I can grab everything I need on a budget.

The most important things that are missing are multiband compressor and equalizier, but I'm still as well looking out for a reverb and delay plugin.

Maybe there is even a nice easter sale you know of right now?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Tyll (Apr 3, 2018)

Why do they all have to be from the same company? There are tons of good free plugins. If I was to start again, I'd use those. Actually, I have paid for a lot of plugins before knowing better and still got a few of the free ones.
TDR Nova for example is a great MBComp with even more functionality like EQing and dynamic EQing. It's free. It has a superb interface as well.
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-nova/

They also offer a great free EQ:
http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-vos-slickeq/

The same guy did LimiterNo6 and Molot Comp as well: 
https://vladgsound.wordpress.com/plugins/

All of those are among the best of their kind - and free.


Reapers plugins are available for free as VSTs too. They are not exactly nice to look at, but work just fine as well.
https://www.reaper.fm/reaplugs/


----------



## Voider (Apr 3, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Why do they all have to be from the same company?



So that I just have to learn one kind of an interface because they will most likely stick to their design, and that they share all the same quality. I already am experienced with mixing and a bit with mastering, so I'm really looking for something with at least a bit higher quality than free stuff.


----------



## Tyll (Apr 3, 2018)

Voider said:


> I already am experienced with mixing and a bit with mastering, so I'm really looking for something with at least a bit higher quality than free stuff


Why are things better if they are not free? Why do you assume that a high price tag means high value? I've never understood this hilarious stupidness in western culture. 


Have you even checked out the TDR plugins above? They are literally the same quality as their paid counterparts. They just lack a few functions, which many people won't even need. They basically are very well functioning demo versions.

The Vladsound plugins were made for a competition or by passion for audio. I'm not sure either how that is a worse drive than financial interest. 
If you just desperately want to spend $200 I can send you my PayPal.


----------



## Voider (Apr 3, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Why are things better if they are not free? Why do you assume that a high price tag means high value? I've never understood this hilarious stupidness in western culture.



Because people need to make a living and obviously someone who makes his living with plugins, can spend way more time into developing some high end stuff (and has the motivation to do so) than someone who doesn't have the same amount of time to dive into plugin engineering. And I didn't even talk about the monetary part.

But hey, no offense. I will have a look into your links  I just replied to why I would like to have it from one company, this is just my opinion what I believe.


----------



## bryla (Apr 3, 2018)

Waves Gold has a lot of great plugins https://www.waves.com/bundles/gold 
You should be able to do most of your mixing with the H-comp/delay, V-EQ's and the three reverbs.

I love the Slate Everything Bundle and got the subscription: http://slatedigital.com/ You would still need a Multiband Compressor though.


----------



## gregh (Apr 3, 2018)

TDR stuff is excellent, there is a bundle sale from Eventide at the moment that has a channel strip reverb and delay https://www.eventideaudio.com/store/plugin/overview/11410

that plus TDR-Nova and you are set for $99


----------



## Voider (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm not a fan of iLok.
The Waves plugins I try now out the demo 
If you guys got more recommendations, just let me know!


----------



## gregh (Apr 3, 2018)

Voider said:


> I'm not a fan of iLok.
> The Waves plugins I try now out the demo
> If you guys got more recommendations, just let me know!



even iLok without a dongle? I like iLok, it protects devs and makes install and updates easy for me anyway


----------



## bc3po (Apr 3, 2018)

Voider said:


> Hey guys! Since I switched to Cubase and the stock plugins in the artist version really do lack of some things like multiband compressor and only got a mediocre EQ in terms of interface design, I'd like to know if you have any recommendations for smt like a bundle or products from the same company where I can grab everything I need on a budget.
> 
> The most important things that are missing are multiband compressor and equalizier, but I'm still as well looking out for a reverb and delay plugin.
> 
> ...


Hey! I like the stock EQ haha


----------



## Farkle (Apr 3, 2018)

Voider said:


> Hey guys! Since I switched to Cubase and the stock plugins in the artist version really do lack of some things like multiband compressor and only got a mediocre EQ in terms of interface design, I'd like to know if you have any recommendations for smt like a bundle or products from the same company where I can grab everything I need on a budget.
> 
> The most important things that are missing are multiband compressor and equalizier, but I'm still as well looking out for a reverb and delay plugin.
> 
> ...



hm. maybe try the melda plugins? they have a free bundle thats really solid, and then you can upgrade to their
paid plugs.


https://www.meldaproduction.com/


----------



## Voider (Apr 3, 2018)

Just checking out the Melda Delay, that's a really monster for the price tag!
It even got modulators under its interface to automate stuff like delay time, pretty cool.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 3, 2018)

Another +1 for Tokyo Dawn. The free Nova blows my tiny little mind. You really should give it a go and see what you think. I guess it will cost you a little time and it might not suit you but I think it’s worth a look. Based on what you’re looking for in the op.

I’m currently testing some Melda (mentioned above) and HOFA plugs. There are trials and some free stuff there.

Also Kilohearts recently had a sale on for a bundle of their stuff but they have single plugs and bundles available. Some free bits and some paid.

You might also consider Sonible’s Frei Raum (if you haven’t already). This is not a one dev bundle but I like it. Has an analysis algorithm built in to help with eq as well as some other tricks. I know there are mixed opinions on this sort of thing and if you have some experience (as you said) it may be of limited use to you. There was a recent update which included iLok capability but the version I have (purchased through Audio Plugin Deals or VST Buzz or someone like that) is iLok free. I’m unsure if the no iLok option is still available.

And at the risk of stating the obvious, maybe Izotope production bundle? Or one of their other bundles? Or not.

A lot of devs offer free trials and I’m very grateful that they do. You can have a crack at their products before taking a plunge. Not everything will suit your individual preferences, use-case and workflow so it’s handy to try before you buy.

I’m pretty sure you’re more experienced than me in this area (I’m in the process of mixing ruining one of my pieces now) but I hope those leads help.


----------



## Henu (Apr 4, 2018)

For your budget, Waves Gold will get you up'n'running for quite a long time if you want to spend money on one developer only. Considering your needs, the Q- series EQ is still good for surgical stuff, RenEQ is still one of the best character EQ's around and C4 is still good multiband compressor.

The stock plugins in Cubase 9.5 Pro are also surprisingly good, especially after the overhaul some of them got.
But as people said, you definitely shouldn't stick with only one developer's products. Some are more leaned into one thing and some into other- for example, Fabfilter is extremely clean and transparent while most of the Slate of Soundtoys stuff is to alter your sound characteristics in the process. And I couldn't live without any of those, because there's always a different tool for a different situation.


----------



## Voider (Apr 4, 2018)

I've got Cubase 9.0 Artist so the stock plugins there are really just a little bonus.
And of course I'd buy plugins for specific needs in the future from other companies,
but for now I just wanted to start with a small bundle from one


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 4, 2018)

Tyll said:


> Why do they all have to be from the same company? There are tons of good free plugins. If I was to start again, I'd use those. Actually, I have paid for a lot of plugins before knowing better and still got a few of the free ones.
> TDR Nova for example is a great MBComp with even more functionality like EQing and dynamic EQing. It's free. It has a superb interface as well.
> http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-nova/
> 
> ...


+1 for Tokio dawn record stuff.

Neutron 2 standard is all you will ever need for mixing and is quite often on sale.


----------



## bryla (Apr 4, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> +1 for Tokio dawn record stuff.
> 
> Neutron 2 standard is all you will ever need for mixing and is quite often on sale.


I thought about that but it doesn't come with either reverb nor delay.


----------



## leon chevalier (Apr 4, 2018)

bryla said:


> I thought about that but it doesn't come with either reverb nor delay.


Ok then. When I hear mixing, I think eq/comp/saturate... But if you're looking for more general stuff wave gold bundle is more than a good start, like @Henu said.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 4, 2018)

If you want great plugins on a budget, be sure to check Klanghelm 

Their two compressors, DC8C and MJUC are freaking fantastic.

https://klanghelm.com

Edit : Just realized after re-reading your post that you're looking for everything except compressors, ahah.


----------



## Voider (Apr 5, 2018)

Well at least a multiband compressor


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 7, 2018)

I bought the Izotope Elements. They made a mistake in the user accounts by offering Ozone Elements to Ozone Advance for $125. They decided to honor it so to me these are boutique plugins I got them.

It's a habit to dismiss plugins that come with a DAW. I find myself still using the EQ in FL Studio because the GUI fits the rest of the DAW and ignorant the massive collection of EQs I have. The Studio One Expert newsletter is doing some research on 3rd party vs. included plugins.

I always wait to see what Melda has on their 50% weekly sales. I like their bland GUIs and they sure seem to fit a lot of programming in their plugins.

I have a lot of IK plugins and forget to use them.

Waves Gold can be had for under $150. That's probably all you need with their stuff. In some ways Waves licensing is worse than iLok. Most of my iLok plugins can be installed on2 or 3 machines without the dongle. Waves ties you to one machine unless you want to go through the hassles of using a USB drive or their cloud. They only time I buy Waves stuff is duplicate licenses.


----------

